# adding a new bathroom



## remake (Aug 14, 2009)

The owner of the house, wants me to add one more bathroom in the attic.
7x7 bathroom with stand in shower, toillet and sink.
Its open space, easy to get water lines and waste pipe to it.


I just need some help getting the estimate right....labor only.

Thanks


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

labor only?
No permits?
No license?
No thank you!


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

remake said:


> The owner of the house, wants me to add one more bathroom in the attic.
> 7x7 bathroom with stand in shower, toillet and sink.
> Its open space, easy to get water lines and waste pipe to it.
> 
> ...


tree fiddy


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

remake said:


> The owner of the house, wants me to add one more bathroom in the attic.


One more !!!!
How many bathrooms do they have in that attic anyway?

Have you mentioned to the owner of the house that a turd traveling from the attic to the basement will travel at appx. twice the speed as a turd launched from the 1st flr.?
Good stuff.
You should tell him :thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> One more !!!!
> How many bathrooms do they have in that attic anyway?
> 
> Have you mentioned to the owner of the house that a turd traveling from the attic to the basement will travel at appx. twice the speed as a turd launched from the 1st flr.?
> ...


That's one fast turd.....


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Why would anyone have a bathroom in their attic, let alone wanting another one?


You don't need an attic bathroom. you need a balcony and a 5 gallon bucket

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/206298/


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Just cut a hole in the floor over the downstairs toilet...:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What sort of shower? What sort of Basin? What sort of Toilet?

That job could take anything from 3 days to 13 days depending on what stuff you are thinking of using and how complicated the bathroom build is going to be.

I take it you are going to be pipeing into the vent stack for the toilet soil and if so you need to make sure it's at least 3" as most vents reduce down to 2" below the attic. Also you need to make sure you have enough head of water to power a shower and fosets as thats pretty high up. If it's a pumped system then you will need a negative head pump also. Unless they already have a pumped system for water in the attic? 

There's to many unknowns when it comes to plumbing and it may seem simple but could be a complette nightmare.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

$3681.49 that should do it.

Andy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> $3681.49 that should do it.
> 
> Andy.


 
Ok that's weird. Your are 1.49 off the price i just quoted for a new bathroom install. Your good :thumbup:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

My wife grew up on the third floor. In Sicily. They had a chamber pot that was emptied into a hole in the floor as needed.

45 minutes to saw a 4" diameter hole x $15/hour = tree-fiddy.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Crap, I forgot about the shower and sink. Is it too late for a change order?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Celtic said:


> One more !!!!
> How many bathrooms do they have in that attic anyway?
> 
> Have you mentioned to the owner of the house that a turd traveling from the attic to the basement will travel at appx. twice the speed as a turd launched from the 1st flr.?
> ...


That reminds me of a note someone wrote in one of the port o johns on my job.

*"All Turds over 6" long must be hand lowered per OSHA Regulation CFR 29, 1926 6.54a"*


----------



## remake (Aug 14, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> What sort of shower? What sort of Basin? What sort of Toilet?
> 
> That job could take anything from 3 days to 13 days depending on what stuff you are thinking of using and how complicated the bathroom build is going to be.
> 
> ...


 
The attic height is 7' its open space, I would built it right over the downstairs one. It wont be so dificult to built one, I could complette the job in 14 days..
I just want the right quote for the guy..

thanks


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

remake said:


> The attic height is 7' its open space, I would built it right over the downstairs one. It wont be so dificult to built one, I could complette the job in 14 days..
> I just want the right quote for the guy..
> 
> thanks


 
14 days covers me for a 14x8ft batroom with removeing all tile on walls and floor all fixtures out. Re-pipe bath and shower, Leave basin wastes and supplys, make walls good and fit shower tray and bath, retile half wall and all floor and fit cabneits. That should more than cover you.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

remake said:


> The attic height is 7' its open space, I would built it right over the downstairs one. It wont be so dificult to built one, *I could complette the job in 14 days..*
> I just want the right quote for the guy..
> 
> thanks


You already know how long it would take? but you just "want the right quote" for the guy? Sounds to me like you are the client just checking against your contractors bid on the web. 


Can a moderator close this thread now?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

14 days would get me thorugh demo, rough plumbing, electrical, hvac ducting, and framing inspection, ready for drywall and cbu inspection whole job like that with permits in 14 days? oh wait..:shifty:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> 14 days covers me for a 14x8ft batroom with removeing all tile on walls and floor all fixtures out. Re-pipe bath and shower, Leave basin wastes and supplys, make walls good and fit shower tray and bath, retile half wall and all floor and fit cabneits. That should more than cover you.


I'll be done with mine in 10 days...same situation....only I am not:
- a framer
- a plumber
- a sheetrocker
- a tile guy
- a designer
Note to BCC: Hopefully you do not believe this ~ just as I do not believe you and the OP are "equals".
Do I hear 8 days?

:clap:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

How much money do you want to make in 14 days? There's your bid.



You're welcome.

Kinda.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> The attic height is 7' its open space, I would built it right over the downstairs one. It wont be so dificult to built one, I could complette the job in 14 days..
> I just want the right quote for the guy..
> 
> thanks



Why didn't you say so before? 

The "right" quote for labor is now $7682.37

I love being helpful. Now send me a check for my time...say 10%...BEFORE starting the job.

Andy.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

remake said:


> The attic height is 7' its open space, I would built it right over the downstairs one. It wont be so dificult to built one, I could complette the job in 14 days..
> I just want the right quote for the guy..
> 
> thanks



Add another seven days for hauling all your shet up and down two flights of stairs. 

And don't forget to figure in recovery time while your knees mend.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I'll be done with mine in 10 days...same situation....only I am not:
> - a framer
> - a plumber
> - a sheetrocker
> ...


 
My mate says he can do a bathroom that takes me 14 days in 3 days so it's possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

shanekw1 said:


> How much money do you want to make in 14 days? There's your bid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows exactly how many days it will take but not what to charge?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> My mate says he can do a bathroom that takes me 14 days in 3 days so it's possible. :thumbsup:



That would be the "no permit" style job, correct?
:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Celtic said:


> That would be the "no permit" style job, correct?
> :laughing:


It sure would and it would also be the don't do it properly and mess the whole job up style of work also. 

This is a guy who watched me take down a suspended ceiling and add some joists and board and re pipe Heat and air vents and thought he could do it in a customers house. I went to the customers house as she had problems and he had boarded the whole ceiling and left the heat/ac vents in the ceiling void as well as the previous lights wired in and still running lol :whistling


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> It sure would and it would also be the don't do it properly and mess the whole job up style of work also.
> 
> This is a guy who watched me take down a suspended ceiling and add some joists and board and re pipe Heat and air vents and thought he could do it in a customers house. I went to the customers house as she had problems and he had boarded the whole ceiling and left the heat/ac vents in the ceiling void as well as the previous lights wired in and still running lol :whistling



LOL

:laughing:

Go highlight my #20 :shifty:


----------



## carpentreneur (Jun 28, 2009)

The idea of cutting a hole above the toilet below is economical


----------



## KlintP (Sep 22, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> $3681.49 that should do it.
> 
> Andy.


is that with or with out tax!!!!:jester:


----------



## KlintP (Sep 22, 2009)

remake said:


> The owner of the house, wants me to add one more bathroom in the attic.
> 7x7 bathroom with stand in shower, toillet and sink.
> Its open space, easy to get water lines and waste pipe to it.
> 
> ...


Dont forget about the fart fan!!! :blink:


----------

